# balonpié o balompié



## pepone

Esta tarde me he sorprendido esuchcando periosdistas colombianos decir _baloMpié _o algo muy similar, qué me dicen ustedes porque en las tierras del Río de la Plata al fútbol le podemos llamar _balónpie _y resulta demucha lógica,

Gracias.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Creo que hay una regla que dice que antes de la p siempre va m, no n.


----------



## rocstar

Hola Pepone:
Por si te interesa, aquí está la versión "oficial" sacada del DRAE:

*balompié**.*
(Calco del ingl. _football_).

*1. *m. *fútbol.*

Rocstar


----------



## horusankh

Hola:

¿Tu pregunta se refiere a que la oíste con "m", o a que la oíste acentuada en la "e" final?

De cualquier manera, consultando en el DRAE la palabra "balónpie", este fue el resultado:

La palabra _*balónpie*_ no está registrada en el Diccionario. Las que se muestran a continuación tienen una escritura cercana.

balompié
_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_ 


No puedo poner referencias, pero cuando estudié gramática en la escuela, recuerdo que la regla era que delante de "t" y "v" va "n", por ejemplo: a*nt*ojo, e*nv*iar, y delante de "p" y "b" va "m", por ejemplo: co*mp*ra, e*mb*olsar (aunque venga de "e*n*" y "*b*olsa"). 

Ahora, respecto a pronunciar la palabra grave, pues no lo sé, yo siempre la he oído aguda, de boca de comentaristas de varias nacionalidades, pero la verdad, no recuerdo específicamente a algún uruguayo.

Saludos.


----------



## pepone

Fijense la nota curiosa que en el site de google buscando como se dirá en el país de Uribe cuenta:

balonpie site:com.co  = 8 resultados


balompie site:com.co  = 1320 resultados

Los números hablan por sí sólo, y ahora quién podrá defenderme?


----------



## pepone

horusankh said:


> Hola:
> 
> ¿Tu pregunta se refiere a que la oíste con "m", o a que la oíste acentuada en la "e" final?
> 
> De cualquier manera, consultando en el DRAE la palabra "balónpie", este fue el resultado:
> 
> La palabra _*balónpie*_ no está registrada en el Diccionario. Las que se muestran a continuación tienen una escritura cercana.
> balompié
> _Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_
> 
> 
> No puedo poner referencias, pero cuando estudié gramática en la escuela, recuerdo que la regla era que delante de "t" y "v" va "n", por ejemplo: a*nt*ojo, e*nv*iar, y delante de "p" y "b" va "m", por ejemplo: co*mp*ra, e*mb*olsar (aunque venga de "e*n*" y "*b*olsa").
> 
> Ahora, respecto a pronunciar la palabra grave, pues no lo sé, yo siempre la he oído aguda, de boca de comentaristas de varias nacionalidades, pero la verdad, no recuerdo específicamente a algún uruguayo.
> 
> Saludos.




Lo que sucedió fue escuchar a un periodista colombiano decir de su boca el deporte del balompié pero como que le agregó  algún sufijo lo que me causó gracia.

De cualquier manera más importante es saber que se escribe baloMpié.


----------



## totor

Según las reglas gramaticales ya expuestas y el dixit del DRAE, lo correcto es balompié.

El problema, evidentemente, es que la palabra está formada por *balóN* y por *pie*. De ahí la confusión.


----------



## falbala84

Sin lugar a dudas, mi equipo se llama Real Betis Balompié (y no Balonpié)


----------



## supermundo

Lo correcto es BalónPie porque es la traduccion literal del ingles football, y en idioma español siempre hay excepciones a la regla y esta debe ser una porque primero es la union de dos palabras y segundo es una traducción de otro idioma la palabra "Balom" no existe y si la real academia española lo certifico creo que lo debe revisar.


----------



## Clavelito

Hola supermundo,
Así como al unir dos palabras se tienen que hacer ajustes, para que la palabra se ajuste a la dicción y las reglas del castellano. Así, por ejemplo, se le quita la tilde a balón, porque la palabra queda con su acento en la última sílaba, y se le pone la tilde en la e de pie, porque lo que resulta con la unión es una palabra aguda de tres sílabas terminada en vocal.  En la misma onda, se cambia la n por m, porque en español es difícil pronunciar una n antes de una p.
Lo que uno ve con todo esto es que la Academia (acertadamente en mi concepto) lo que quiere es proteger las reglas y la dicción de nuestra lengua.


----------



## ryba

pepone said:


> Esta tarde me he sorprendido *escuchando* periodistas colombianos decir _baloMpié _o algo muy similar, qué me dicen ustedes porque en las tierras del Río de la Plata al fútbol le podemos llamar _balónpie _y resulta demucha lógica.


¿Escuchando?

¡Pero si incluso si se escribiera _balonpié_ se pronunciaría /balompié/ al igual que _invierno _se pronuncia /imbiérno/!


----------



## mirx

ryba said:


> ¿Escuchando?
> 
> ¡Pero si incluso si se escribiera _balonpié_ se pronunciaría /balompié/ al igual que _invierno _se pronuncia /imbiérno/!


 
Yo pronuncio "inbierno" y balompié. Y así lo pronunciamos la mayoría en México. Creo que es al revés de lo que dices, palabras con "m" tendemos a pronunciarlas con "n" (impaciente, imbécil), pero no las  de "n" con "m" (invitación, inválido).


----------



## ampurdan

Es cierto, también en muchas zonas de España la tendencia es asimilar las "m" de final de sílaba o palabra a "n".


----------



## piraña utria

pepone said:


> Esta tarde me he sorprendido esuchcando periosdistas colombianos decir _baloMpié _o algo muy similar, qué me dicen ustedes porque en las tierras del Río de la Plata al fútbol le podemos llamar _balónpie _y resulta demucha lógica,
> 
> Gracias.


 
Hola:

Como han dicho otros foristas, el asunto puede ser meramente fonético. Acá en Cartagena (somos caribeños), es evidente que tendemos a transformar el sonido de esa "m" tan sonora en "n", pero también en otras regiones (acabo de hacer el ejercicio con mi esposa que es de Bogotá, y sale igual)

No sé a cuál de nuestros comentaristas escuchaste, pero si es el de ESPN, que ayer apareció en el noticiero después del partido de la Eurocopa, que también parece de Bogotá, esa es seguramente la explicación.

Saludos,


----------



## gvergara

Hola:

Efectivamente la secuencia ..._np_... no se da en español, por lo cual me parece correcto que, aunque se trate de la unión de _baló*n-p*ie_, la _n_ cambie a _m_. E iría más lejos. No lo he leído "oficialmente", pero por mis básicos conocimientos de fonética y mi propia manera de articular los sonidos españoles, en casos como _U*n p*erro co*n b*uen olfato_, ambas _n_ se articulan como _m_ (bilabial), debido a los sonidos que las siguen.

Gonzalo


----------



## jmx

Me llaman la atención las intervenciones de varios foreros veteranos diciendo que el grupo nasal + bilabial se pronuncia a veces en español con 'n' (nasal alveolar, supongo) y no con 'm' (nasal bilabial). De hecho, yo también puedo decirlo así enfáticamente, si quiero, pero el problema es si se pronuncia así en una conversación corriente, porque si esos foreros tienen razón me parece que hay que revisar lo actualmente conocido de fonética del español.


----------



## Jellby

El problema es que muchas veces nosotros mismos no somos conscientes de cómo pronunciamos exactamente, y cuando queremos averiguarlo y hacemos la prueba (o simplemente nos lo imaginamos), pues ya no nos sale una pronunciación natural porque estamos intentando "hacerlo bien".


----------



## ryba

jmartins said:


> Me llaman la atención las intervenciones de varios foreros veteranos diciendo que el grupo nasal + bilabial se pronuncia a veces en español con 'n' (nasal alveolar, supongo) y no con 'm' (nasal bilabial). De hecho, yo también puedo decirlo así enfáticamente, si quiero, pero el problema es si se pronuncia así en una conversación corriente, porque si esos foreros tienen razón me parece que hay que revisar lo actualmente conocido de fonética del español.



Lo mismo digo.

Mi comentario anterior se basa en lo que he oído en mis dos años y medio que llevo aprendiendo español y en lo que me enseñaron en clases de fonética.

Me sorprenden mucho esos comentarios. ¿De verdad lo dicen sin esforzarse, les sale natural?

El cantante Juan Fernando Velasco (ecuatoriano, quiteño) en la canción _Chao Lola_ canta "hoy que tus proyectos ya no van co*n*migo" y "Te parece hoy que no eran ta*n *bonitos" con un clarísimo sonido /n/ pero su pronunciación es muy enfática y lo atribuía a eso.

Nunca se me hubiera pasado por la cabeza que algunos hispanohablantes lo pronunciaran así a diario.




gvergara said:


> Me perdí... ¿lo pronuncian así cómo?


Así = /nb/ y /np/ (y tal vez también /nm/ ¿?), es decir sin asimilar los sonidos tal como lo haces tú (/mb/, /mp/, /mm/).

Hablando desde mi punto de vista polaco, pronunciar /nb/, /np/ y no /mb/, /mp/ me parece muy poco natural (tal como en español, no existen palabras que contengan n y b/p juntas en la escritura), y eso que en mi lengua hay muchas "difíciles" combinaciones de consonantes. De /nv/ no digo nada pero, al menos oficialmente, el fonema /v/ no existe en la lengua española.



ampurdan said:


> Es cierto, también en muchas zonas de España la tendencia es asimilar las "m" de final de sílaba o palabra a "n".



Al final de la palabra sí, por ejemplo álbum /álßun/ (jaja, siempre me resultó graciosa esa pronunciación) pero eso no sería asimilación.

En el caso de pronunciar _balompié_ e _invierno_ con /n/, bueno, yo diría que eso no es asimilación (labialización de la n etimológica de "balón" y de la n escrita en "invierno" seguidas del sonido labial /p/ o /b/), más bien disimilación (balompié /balonpjé/) o nada (pronunciación de la /n/ alveolar sin asemejarla al sonido labial que la sigue: invierno /inbjérno/).

Saludos.


----------



## gvergara

ryba said:


> Nunca se me hubiera pasado por la cabeza que algunos hispanohablantes lo pronunciaran así a diario.


 Me perdí... ¿lo pronuncian así cómo?


----------



## coquis14

*Pepone*_ , _quería agregar a lo acotado que en la Claringrilla siempre aparece como *Balompié* y bueno... como vos sabes de lo que te estoy hablando , no creo que ellos se equivoquen.Debo reconocer que al principió me sorprendió igual que a vos porque nosotros le decimos *balonpié*y a la hora de hablar de fútbol nosotros creemos que no las sabemos todas.
Saludos


----------



## María Madrid

ryba said:


> ¡Pero si incluso si se escribiera _balonpié_ se pronunciaría /balompié/ al igual que _invierno _se pronuncia /imbiérno/!


  

Efectivamente, es una de esas cosas de las que un nativo no es consciente mientras no estudie fonética. Como la diferencia entre una b/v pronunciada al principio de una palabra (tras una pausa, no en la cadena hablada) o en mitad de una palabra o la diferencia entre la pronunciación de una n entre vocales o delante de una g. Si preguntas a nativos que no ha estudiado fonética la inmensa mayoría te dirá que la b siempre se pronuncia igual b y la n siempre se pronuncia n. Saludos,


----------



## Mangato

pepone said:


> Esta tarde me he sorprendido esuchcando periosdistas colombianos decir _baloMpié _o algo muy similar, qué me dicen ustedes porque en las tierras del Río de la Plata al fútbol le podemos llamar _balónpie _y resulta demucha lógica,
> 
> Gracias.


 
¿Decir?. En tal caso escribir, porque en el lenguaje oral, al menos por aquí, no hay diferencia. La norma ortográfica de la RAE para palabras compuestas que se han consolidado es la que corresponde a la nueva palabra formada.
Por tanto balompié y balonvolea.

Saludos,
MG


----------



## supermundo

Creo que la Real Academia Española deberia tomar ambos conceptos como indistintos y validos los dos, porque acá en Uruguay no tenemos problemas con las pronunciaciones de n o m lo hacemos claramente según corresponda, no tenemos el problema fonetico ling"uistico de los paises centroamericanos.
Acá en Uruguay le decimos Balónpie y me llamo la atención que se dijera de otra forma sigo pensando que Balompié es antinatural más allá de que se tome como una nueva palabra y que deba respetar las reglas de ortografia. La Real Academia Española les debe avisar a los millones del Rio de la Plata que según lo por ella establecido nosotros lo pronunciamos mal.
Por otro lado en temas de fútbol el Rio de la Plata ha sido protagonista y se debe respetar o por lo menos tomar en cuenta como nosotros pronunciamos esta palabra;... BalónPie.

Saludos,


----------



## ampurdan

Supermundo, quizá es que en Uruguay no lo decís en una palabra, sino en dos: "balón pie".

De todas formas, la escritura "balompié" aparece mucho más utilizada en Argentina y Uruguay al realizar búsquedas con Google.


----------



## Pinairun

Aquí en España ocurre otro tanto. A fuerza de escuchar palabras mal pronunciadas ya no nos sorprende, pero en cuanto prestas un poco más de atención te das cuenta de que hay multitud de incorrecciones.

Imbierno, por invierno; Imbálido, por inválido; inpropio, por impropio...

Saludos


----------



## María Madrid

Pinairun said:


> Imbierno, por invierno; Imbálido, por inválido; inpropio, por impropio...


De acuerdo en tus otros ejemplos (la d final por la z es algo que me pone los pelos como escarpias) pero justo en este caso no es un error. En España la n ante v se pronuncia exactamente igual que la m ante la b y no es ninguna incorrección. El sonido de la nv en invencible es el mismo que el de la mb de imberbe. Otra cosa es escribirlo, eso sí. Saludos,


----------



## Handsome Dan

supermundo said:


> Creo que la Real Academia Española deberia tomar ambos conceptos como indistintos y validos los dos, porque acá en Uruguay no tenemos problemas con las pronunciaciones de n o m lo hacemos claramente según corresponda, no tenemos el problema fonetico ling"uistico de los paises centroamericanos.
> Acá en Uruguay le decimos Balónpie y me llamo la atención que se dijera de otra forma sigo pensando que Balompié es antinatural más allá de que se tome como una nueva palabra y que deba respetar las reglas de ortografia. La Real Academia Española les debe avisar a los millones del Rio de la Plata que según lo por ella establecido nosotros lo pronunciamos mal.
> Por otro lado en temas de fútbol el Rio de la Plata ha sido protagonista y se debe respetar o por lo menos tomar en cuenta como nosotros pronunciamos esta palabra;... BalónPie.
> 
> Saludos,


 
Es muy difícil pronunciar *balonpié*. Por más que uno se esfuerce, siempre sale *balompié*, aunque no lo quieran reconocer, o no lo capten muchos hispanohablantes.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

supermundo said:


> Creo que la Real Academia Española deberia tomar ambos conceptos como indistintos y validos los dos, porque acá en Uruguay no tenemos problemas con las pronunciaciones de n o m lo hacemos claramente según corresponda, no tenemos el problema fonetico ling"uistico de los paises centroamericanos.
> Acá en Uruguay le decimos Balónpie y me llamo la atención que se dijera de otra forma sigo pensando que Balompié es antinatural más allá de que se tome como una nueva palabra y que deba respetar las reglas de ortografia. La Real Academia Española les debe avisar a los millones del Rio de la Plata que según lo por ella establecido nosotros lo pronunciamos mal.
> Por otro lado en temas de fútbol el Rio de la Plata ha sido protagonista y se debe respetar o por lo menos tomar en cuenta como nosotros pronunciamos esta palabra;... BalónPie.
> 
> Saludos,



Hola:
Un apunte marginal: te confieso que, siendo amante de este deporte como soy, nunca escuché a ningún periodista deportivo, aficionado o deportista que usara esta palabra para referirse al fútbol, ni bien ni mal pronunciada,  ni en canales uruguayos ni argentinos. En Uruguay, apenas si se usa balonmano para referirse al _handball_ y, hasta baloncesto se usa poco para referirse al _basketball_. Pero la palabra balompié no forma parte de nuestro vocabulario activo, de eso estoy seguro, como que vivo aquí.
Cordial saludo
A.A.


----------



## Handsome Dan

Adolfo Afogutu said:


> Hola:
> Un apunte marginal: te confieso que, siendo amante de este deporte como soy, nunca escuché a ningún periodista deportivo, aficionado o deportista que usara esta palabra para referirse al fútbol, ni bien ni mal pronunciada, ni en canales uruguayos ni argentinos. En Uruguay, apenas si se usa balonmano para referirse al _handball_ y, hasta baloncesto se usa poco para referirse al _basketball_. Pero la palabra balompié no forma parte de nuestro vocabulario activo, de eso estoy seguro, como que vivo aquí.
> Cordial saludo
> A.A.


 
¿En serio nunca habías oído el término?
Vaya sorpresa.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Handsome Dan said:


> ¿En serio nunca habías oído el término?
> Vaya sorpresa.


Por supuesto que la he escuchado, pero siempre fuera de la región. Supermundo dice que en el Río de la Plata se pronuncia con ene, y yo le digo que no se pronuncia ni con ene ni con eme, no se pronuncia ya que siempre nos referimos a ese deporte como fútbol.
Saludos
A.A.


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

Handsome Dan said:


> ¿En serio nunca habías oído el término?
> Vaya sorpresa.


 

En España tampoco se usa. Quizás se usó más en los primeros tiempos del fútbol a principios del siglo XX, pero actualmente prácticamente solo queda como residuo en el nombre de un conocido equipo, el Real Betis Balompié y uno mucho menos conocido, la Balompédica Linense.
Puede ser que algún periodista para no repetir la palabra fútbol incluya esporádicamente la palabra balompié, pero actualmente suena a palabra anticuada.
Creo recordar que en unas historietas de los años 60, Zipi y Zape, el padre de los personajes que era un hombre tradicional y anticuado hablaba del "balompié" y ya en esa época sonaba pasado de moda.
La palabra fútbol ha ganado la partida en España.


----------



## Mangato

PABLO DE SOTO said:


> En España tampoco se usa. Quizás se usó más en los primeros tiempos del fútbol a principios del siglo XX, pero actualmente prácticamente solo queda como residuo en el nombre de un conocido equipo, el Real Betis Balompié y uno mucho menos conocido, la Balompédica Linense.
> Puede ser que algún periodista para no repetir la palabra fútbol incluya esporádicamente la palabra balompié, pero actualmente suena a palabra anticuada.
> Creo recordar que en unas historietas de los años 60, Zipi y Zape, el padre de los personajes que era un hombre tradicional y anticuado hablaba del "balompié" y ya en esa época sonaba pasado de moda.
> La palabra fútbol ha ganado la partida en España.


 
... y otras de la misma raiz parece que van por el mismo camino, voleybol se ha comido a balonvolea y cada día se oye hablar más de basket. Parece que únicamente el balonmano resiste.


----------



## mirx

Mangato said:


> ... y otras de la misma raiz parece que van por el mismo camino, voleybol se ha comido a balonvolea y cada día se oye hablar más de basket. Parece que únicamente el balonmano resiste.


 
Yo aquí me enteré que el balonvolea es el mismo que el volleyball y ahora me queda la duda de qué es el balón mano.


----------



## beatrizg

Yo tampoco he oído mucho el término en Colombia. 
Creo que los periodistas lo usan para no repetir la palabra "fútbol". No creo que haga falta aclarar que los cometadores deportivos usan un vocabulario muy variopinto...


----------



## Handsome Dan

beatrizg said:


> Yo tampoco he oído mucho el término en Colombia.
> Creo que los periodistas lo usan para no repetir la palabra "fútbol". No creo que haga falta aclarar que los cometadores deportivos usan un vocabulario muy variopinto...


 
Sí, es más bien un término rebuscadillo. Nadie lo usa en el español cotidiano en Colombia.


----------



## Polizón

Interesante la discusión. Vamos a ver si puedo aportar algo.

En realidad "Balompié" fue -de acuerdo a la lingüista Martha Hildebrandt- un intento fallido de la RAE de castellanizar una voz inglesa. Y dice fallida, pues como bien señala Adolfo Afogutu, la palabra no prosperó. Por ello se castellanizó tal como suena como "fútbol". Los comentaristas deportivos suelen usar balompié (con tilde en la _e_ según las reglas de acentuación) en algunas transmisiones radiales o televisivas para evitar la repetición abusiva del vocablo "fútbol".
Respecto a la _p_, precedida de una_ m_, la regla de la RAE es clara, por lo que "balompié" es una palabra académicamente correcta.
Por otro lado, en español no existe el sonido de la letra _v_ tal como se da en inglés o en francés.

Esto lo obtuve del Diccionario de la Lengua Española:
http://buscon.rae.es/draeI/SrvltObtenerHtml?origen=RAE&IDLEMA=78019&NEDIC=Sihttp://buscon.rae.es/draeI/SrvltObtenerHtml?origen=RAE&IDLEMA=78019&NEDIC=Si*v.*
*1. *f. Vigésima quinta letra del abecedario español, y vigésima segunda del orden latino internacional, que representa un fonema consonántico *labial *y sonoro, el mismo que la _*b*_ en todos los países de lengua española. Su nombre es _uve, ve, ve baja_ o _ve corta._
*b.*
*1. *f. Segunda letra del abecedario español y del orden latino internacional, que representa un fonema consonántico *labial *y sonoro. 
 
A mayor abundamiento:
 
*labial.*
(De _labio_).
*1. *adj. Perteneciente o relativo a los labios.
*2. *adj._ Fon._ Dicho de una consonante: Cuya articulación se forma mediante el contacto total o parcial de un labio con otro. 

Saludos.


----------



## Handsome Dan

Polizón: 
La duda no es sobre la b o la v, sino sobre la m y la n.


----------



## JustGeo

Hola a todos!

Solo como nota agregada, a nosotros los que vivimos en San Pedro Sula se nos llama sa*mp*edranos, pero curiosamente pronunciado /np/ (sanpedranos, jeje, no me habia percatado de eso). No se si tendrá algo que ver el hecho de que como en el caso de Piraña Utria, tambien somos caribeños... Saludos!


----------



## wamcon

Contestando a Mirx.


> Yo aquí me enteré que el balonvolea es el mismo que el volleyball y ahora me queda la duda de qué es el balón mano.


Balonmano es lo que en inglés se llama Handball. En una cancha parecida a la de fútbol sala en la cual hay que meter un balón que se juega con la mano, en una portería. 
Respecto a la pronunciación nv y mb a mí me salen ambas naturales. He hecho la prueba con mi esposa y efectívamente sin ser ella consciente dijo imvierno, pero cuando se lo hice notar pronunció perfectamente invierno sin que pareciera forzado, lo cual me hace dudar a cómo lo pronunciaría yo inconscientemente. 
De todas maneras la combinación nv no creo que nos sea ajena o forzada, simplemente que quizá preferimos una a otra. 
Por cierto, yo opino que debe escribir y pronunciar balompié, acentuado en la é y con M. Me resultaría rarísimo oir balÓnpie, ya que en la composición de palabras la palabra que manda en los acentos es la última. GuardabOsque, sabelotOdo, telarAña.


----------



## María Madrid

Y esto es lo que dice la RAE sobre la N

*n**.* 
*1. *f. Decimocuarta letra del abecedario latino internacional y decimosexta del español, que representa un fonema consonántico de articulación nasal y alveolar. Este fonema se realiza como sonido alveolar cuando va en principio de palabra o entre vocales; p. ej., en _nadie, cadena._ *Cuando es final de sílaba seguido de consonante, toma por lo común el punto de articulación de la consonante siguiente. Así, se hace labial, p. ej., en envío, enmascarar;* labiodental, en _enfermo, infiel;_ interdental, en _once, encima;_ dental, en _antes, donde;_ palatal, en _concha, conllevar;_ o velar, en _cinco, engaño._

Y como de la m se dice que es nasal y labial...

*m**.*
*1. *f. Decimotercera letra del abecedario latino internacional y decimoquinta del español, que representa un fonema *consonántico nasal y labial*. Su nombre es _eme._

_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_ 

Ergo si pasa de alveolar a labial, esa n suena como una m. 

Luego puede haber múltiples variedades locales, como el caso de Chile donde usan un sonido más parecido a la v que el resto de hispanohablantes, etc, pero eso ya es otro tema. 

Wamcon, no sé de dónde seréis tú o tu mujer, tu español no me suena muy ibérico, pero en España uno de los elementos más reconocibles de ciertos registros es cambiar la m por la n. 

En un hilo antiguo (y muy largo) se discutió también este asunto. Recomiendo especialmente esta aportación y esta otra, donde un forero incluso envió una consulta a la RAE y copió su respuesta, donde le confirman la conversión de n a m en esos casos concretos. 

Y empezamos hablando de fútbol... Saludos, 

*¡¡PODEMOS!!*


----------



## Natalis

¡Hola! la verdad es que balompié me suena muy raro, me suena mejor balonpié (balón-pie) aunque la regla dice que siempre antes de p y b se escribe m. Leí arriba que a algunos hispanohablantes les cuesta reconocer que pronuncian la m como n o y que más que escuchar que el periodista dijo balompié pepone lo habrá leído pero...no suena igual "balonpié" que "balompié", al menos acá no. Sé que en América Central suenan muy parecidas pero, al menos en donde yo vivo, se diferencian perfectamente. Me parece bueno no generalizar, el español es hermoso y cada lugar tiene su cantito, sus regionalismos, sus acentos...preferiría que evitemos los comentarios un poco irónicos...para evitar malos entendidos mis queridos foreros.


----------



## coquis14

Natalis said:


> ¡Hola! la verdad es que balompié me suena muy raro, me suena mejor balonpié (balón-pie) aunque la regla dice que siempre antes de p y b se escribe m. Leí arriba que a algunos hispanohablantes les cuesta reconocer que pronuncian la m como n o y que más que escuchar que el periodista dijo balompié pepone lo habrá leído pero...no suena igual "balonpié" que "balompié", al menos acá no. Sé que en América Central suenan muy parecidas pero, al menos en donde yo vivo, se diferencian perfectamente. Me parece bueno no generalizar, el español es hermoso y cada lugar tiene su cantito, sus regionalismos, sus acentos...preferiría que evitemos los comentarios un poco irónicos...para evitar malos entendidos mis queridos foreros.


La verdad *Natalis* ,tenés razón , no se cuantas vueltas se le puede dar a lo mismo.Sin mencionar que ese debate sin sentido desvía la búsqueda de la respuesta de la pregunta original.La conclusión de todo esto fue que cada uno lo dice como quiere o le sale.


----------



## Mangato

ryba said:


> Lo mismo digo.
> 
> Mi comentario anterior se basa en lo que he oído en mis dos años y medio que llevo aprendiendo español y en lo que me enseñaron en clases de fonética.
> 
> Me sorprenden mucho esos comentarios. ¿De verdad lo dicen sin esforzarse, les sale natural?
> 
> El cantante Juan Fernando Velasco (ecuatoriano, quiteño) en la canción _Chao Lola_ canta "hoy que tus proyectos ya no van co*n*migo" y "Te parece hoy que no eran ta*n *bonitos" con un clarísimo sonido /n/ pero su pronunciación es muy enfática y lo atribuía a eso.
> 
> Nunca se me hubiera pasado por la cabeza que algunos hispanohablantes lo pronunciaran así a diario.
> 
> 
> Así = /nb/ y /np/ (y tal vez también /nm/ ¿?), es decir sin asimilar los sonidos tal como lo haces tú (/mb/, /mp/, /mm/).
> 
> Hablando desde mi punto de vista polaco, pronunciar /nb/, /np/ y no /mb/, /mp/ me parece muy poco natural (tal como en español, no existen palabras que contengan n y b/p juntas en la escritura), y eso que en mi lengua hay muchas "difíciles" combinaciones de consonantes. De /nv/ no digo nada pero, al menos oficialmente, el fonema /v/ no existe en la lengua española.
> 
> 
> 
> Al final de la palabra sí, por ejemplo álbum /álßun/ (jaja, siempre me resultó graciosa esa pronunciación) pero eso no sería asimilación.
> 
> En el caso de pronunciar _balompié_ e _invierno_ con /n/, bueno, yo diría que eso no es asimilación (labialización de la n etimológica de "balón" y de la n escrita en "invierno" seguidas del sonido labial /p/ o /b/), más bien disimilación (balompié /balonpjé/) o nada (pronunciación de la /n/ alveolar sin asemejarla al sonido labial que la sigue: invierno /inbjérno/).
> 
> Saludos.


 
Sinceramente, quedo muy sorprendido con los comentarios de las personas extranjeras que estudian fonética española. 

Para nosotros la diferencia entre balonpié y balompié es exclusivamente ortográfica. Es má, s no consigo imaginar la diferencia de pronunciación de la palabra con *m* o con *n.*

Saludos
MG


----------



## Polizón

**
No hay duda que el fútbol concita el interés de muchos. Esta discusión ha involucrado la participación de muchas personas.
 
Antes que nada, quiero precisar que la diferencia sobre la _v_ y la _b_ la hice por que alguien por allí mencionó el asunto. Pero para no desviarnos del tema volvamos a lo del “balompié”
 
El documento denominado “ORTOGRAFÍA de la LENGUA ESPAÑOLA”, que se encuentra en www.rae.es,cuando hace referencia a la letra _m_, agrega unas notas orientadoras sobre su uso, señalando lo siguiente:
Se escribe con _m_:
a)    Antes de _b_ y _p_. Ejemplos: ambiguo, imperio, campo. En cambio, se escribe siempre con n antes de v. Ejemplos: envío, invitar, anverso.
(…)
 
Por otra parte, el mismo Diccionario de la lengua española reconoce la palabra “balompié” como un sinónimo del más aceptado “fútbol” (castellanización de foot-ball, como lo hicieron también con güisqui por whisky). Por ello indiqué anteriormente que el término académicamente correcto es “balompié”.  Es decir, la aplicación de la regla antes citada ha hecho que balompié, se escriba y se pronuncie con _m._
En el caso de fútbol, vemos que la acentuación está en la primera sílaba, por lo que la pronunciación con la fuerza de voz en la última sílaba (oída en países de Centroamérica) es errada.
 
Si vamos un poco más  allá, veremos que “balompié” está compuesta por dos palabras: _balón_ y _pie _(ésta última sin acento por ser un monosílabo). 
 
Finalmente, el Diccionario Panhispánico de dudas hace alusión a la letra _n_ diciendo lo siguiente:
*n*. *1.** *Decimosexta letra del abecedario español y decimocuarta del orden latino internacional. Su nombre es femenino: _la ene _(pl. _enes_). Representa el sonido consonántico nasal alveolar /n/.
*2.* Delante de _b_ nunca se escribe _n,_ salvo en el caso de algunos nombres propios extranjeros en los que se respeta la grafía originaria, como _Gutenberg, Hartzenbusch_ o _Canberra_. No deben escribirse con _n_ ante _p_ los compuestos con _bien_ (→ biempensante).
*Esto último podría llevar a pensar que las palabras compuestas en la que la primera termina con n debe escribirse o pronunciarse con n. Pero como la Real Academia Española creó la palabra “balompié”,  entonces ya no hay nada que discutir. Se escribe y se pronuncia con m.*
*Por mi parte, seguiré diciendo “fútbol”.*
 
*Saludos.*


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Polizón said:


> En el caso de fútbol, vemos que la acentuación está en la primera sílaba, por lo que la pronunciación con la fuerza de voz en la última sílaba (oída en países de Centroamérica) es errada.


 
Aquí estás equivocado. Hasta el DRAE recoge ambas grafías:

*fútbol* o *futbol**.*
(Del ingl. _football_).

*1. *m. Juego entre dos equipos de once jugadores cada uno, cuya finalidad es hacer entrar un balón por una portería conforme a reglas determinadas, de las que la más característica es que no puede ser tocado con las manos ni con los brazos.

En México escribimos (y decimos) futbol. 

Por otra parte, el DPD dice que las palabras compuestas que comienzan con "bien" antes de otra que empiece con "p" no cambia a "m"; es la excepción a la regla que dice que todas las demás palabras cambian de "n" a "m" en el mismo caso.


----------



## Mangato

Polizón said:


> No hay duda que el fútbol concita el interés de muchos. Esta discusión ha involucrado la participación de muchas personas.
> 
> Antes que nada, quiero precisar que la diferencia sobre la _v_ y la _b_ la hice por que alguien por allí mencionó el asunto. Pero para no desviarnos del tema volvamos a lo del “balompié”
> 
> El documento denominado “ORTOGRAFÍA de la LENGUA ESPAÑOLA”, que se encuentra en www.rae.es,cuando hace referencia a la letra _m_, agrega unas notas orientadoras sobre su uso, señalando lo siguiente:
> Se escribe con _m_:
> a) Antes de _b_ y _p_. Ejemplos: ambiguo, imperio, campo. En cambio, se escribe siempre con n antes de v. Ejemplos: envío, invitar, anverso.
> (…)
> 
> Por otra parte, el mismo Diccionario de la lengua española reconoce la palabra “balompié” como un sinónimo del más aceptado “fútbol” (castellanización de foot-ball, como lo hicieron también con güisqui por whisky). Por ello indiqué anteriormente que el término académicamente correcto es “balompié”. Es decir, la aplicación de la regla antes citada ha hecho que balompié, se escriba y se pronuncie con _m._
> En el caso de fútbol, vemos que la acentuación está en la primera sílaba, por lo que la pronunciación con la fuerza de voz en la última sílaba (oída en países de Centroamérica) es errada.
> 
> Si vamos un poco más allá, veremos que “balompié” está compuesta por dos palabras: _balón_ y _pie _(ésta última sin acento por ser un monosílabo).
> 
> Finalmente, el Diccionario Panhispánico de dudas hace alusión a la letra _n_ diciendo lo siguiente:
> *n*. *1.*Decimosexta letra del abecedario español y decimocuarta del orden latino internacional. Su nombre es femenino: _la ene _(pl. _enes_). Representa el sonido consonántico nasal alveolar /n/.
> *2.* Delante de _b_ nunca se escribe _n,_ salvo en el caso de algunos nombres propios extranjeros en los que se respeta la grafía originaria, como _Gutenberg, Hartzenbusch_ o _Canberra_. No deben escribirse con _n_ ante _p_ los compuestos con _bien_ (→ biempensante).
> *Esto último podría llevar a pensar que las palabras compuestas en la que la primera termina con n debe escribirse o pronunciarse con n. Pero como la Real Academia Española creó la palabra “balompié”, entonces ya no hay nada que discutir. Se escribe y se pronuncia con m.*
> *Por mi parte, seguiré diciendo “fútbol”.*
> 
> *Saludos.*


 
Yo creo que nadie duda de la regla ortográfica ni de la autoridad de la RAE para fijarla.  Realmente la discusión se centra en la impotética diferencia del sonido de una u otra forma.

Porque realmente ¿hay algún hispanohablante que pronuncia de forma distinta Canberra  de gamberra,  prescindiendo de la diferencia de la letra inicial?.  Ojo,  dpronuncio  Canberra con fonética hispana, no con pronunciación inglesa con acento australiano

Si es así me gusaría asistir a sus clases, porque a su lado el gran Pigmalión sería un aprendiz, o  es que tal vez deba ir yo  al otorrino. No sé... 

Saludos y que mañana podamos seguir con el fútbol


----------



## Polizón

Más allá de lo que señala la misma Real Academia Española en la respuesta a una consulta sobre el tema y que María Madrid aludió en su participación, considero que la fonética española también depende del origen de las personas hispanohablantes. Y no solamente me refiero al lugar donde se habla, sino a otros factores como si quien habla tiene una lengua materna distinta que le permita pronunciar “correctamente” las letras _n _y_ p_o la _n _yla_ b _en palabras como_ Canberra. _Y cuando digo correctamente (por eso lo puse entre comillas) quiero decir que pueden pronunciar las dos letras como si estuvieran separadas en la palabra sin hacer una pausa. Por lo que hipotéticamente podrían pronunciar "baloNpié" sin problema.
 
Pero, _balompié_ es una palabra ya fijada por la RAE (que limpia, fija y da esplendor) y que todavía se usa, aunque quizá no en todos lados ni en forma coloquial, pero se usa; sobre todo los locutores y comentaristas deportivos, y por lo tanto subsistirá en la lengua española. De eso no me cabe la menor duda. 
 
Reconozco mi error respecto a la palabra futbol, la RAE acepta las dos formas de escribir (y por lo tanto de pronunciar), aunque me da la impresión que se inclina más por la versión tildada en la _u_; esto lo transcribo del mismo diccionario de la Lengua Española:
 
*~ sala.*
*1. *m. Modalidad del *fútbol,* que se juega en un recinto más pequeño, generalmente cubierto, con cinco jugadores por equipo.
 
En las transmisiones televisivas de fútbol para América Latina, quienes narran —normalmente— son argentinos o mexicanos. Por ello, no me sorprende escuchar los diversos términos que suelen usar: córner/saque de esquina, réferi/árbitro, penalti (en este caso lo pronuncian pénalti)/penal, balompié/fútbol o futbol, etc.
 
Saludos.


----------



## María Madrid

Polizón said:


> Y no solamente me refiero al lugar donde se habla, sino a otros factores como si quien habla tiene una lengua materna distinta que le permita pronunciar “correctamente” las letras _n _y_ p_o la _n _yla_ b _en palabras como_ Canberra. _Y cuando digo correctamente (por eso lo puse entre comillas) quiero decir que pueden pronunciar las dos letras como *si estuvieran separadas en la palabra sin hacer una pausa*. Por lo que hipotéticamente podrían pronunciar "baloNpié" sin problema.


Hablar haciendo pausas que no resultan habituales en la cadena hablada no puede considerarse hablar correctamente pues lo natural no es hablar así. Tampoco ha sugerido nadie que haya un impedimento físico que no permita pronunciar la n o la m a las personas de un país en concreto incluso sin hacer pausas. Es que sencillamente no se dice así de manera natural. Es un fenómeno como cualquier otro típico de la pronunciación, como cualquiera de las modificaciones que sufre la n ante otras consonantes que recoge la RAE o como en otros sitios se aspiran las eses finales en lugar de pronunciarlas claramente por más de que su aparato fonador sea pefectamente capaz de reproducirlas.

El sonido de la nv en la frase "Está en Valencia" es el mismo de la mb de embarque y hacer una pausa entre la n y la v como entre la n y la p de balonpié sería tan forzado y poco natural como hacer una pausa entre la a de está y la e de en. E igual de forzado es convertir en una n el sonido que los hablantes convierten en m de manera inconsciente. 

Por supuesto que no me atrevo a afirmar que en todos los países de habla hispana suceda esto porque no soy una experta en fonética ni de lejos, aunque la RAE no entraba en detalles de variaciones locales. Por eso, igual que en Chile el sonido de v/b es diferente puede que haya más variaciones en el tema de m/n, no lo sé, pero afirmar que pronunciar la m por n es incorrecto en estos casos no tiene sentido. Saludos,


----------



## Carlos Bergante

Totalmente de acuerdo tanto con ryba, como con gvergara y María Madrid. En castellano, SIEMPRE (y ojo que lo pongo con mayúsculas a propósito) se pronuncia el fonema /m/ antes que /p/ o /b/, pero esto es algo de lo que ningún nativo sin estudios de fonética se puede percatar fácilmente (en el caso de que intenten hacer la prueba, la mayoría habla lento, y si se habla lento, sílaba por sílaba, sería /ba/-/lón/-/pjé/, pero el lenguaje fluido es una cosa muuuy distinta).

Sólo como curiosidad, foreros hispanohablantes, ¿qué dirían si les dijera que tenemos del orden de seis u ocho -ahora mismo no puedo recordar el número exacto- 'eses' y 'enes' distintas? Seguramente muchos me tomarían por loco, pero ¿acaso es el mismo sonido la 'n' de 'e*ng*año' que la de 'e*nt*ero' o 'e*nf*adado'?

Hagan la prueba, y se percatarán de lo rico y valioso que es nuestro idioma.

Gracias por leerme (si es que alguno lo hace) y un saludo desde España.


----------



## Ereguayquin

pepone said:


> Esta tarde me he sorprendido esuchcando periosdistas colombianos decir _baloMpié _o algo muy similar, qué me dicen ustedes porque en las tierras del Río de la Plata al fútbol le podemos llamar _balónpie _y resulta demucha lógica,
> 
> Gracias.


 
Escuchaste bien la palabra es balompié....!!
solo una pregunta si tan solo lo escuchaste 
me queda la duda como supiste que era n y no m
bueno ahí por el río de la plata se dice así....!!
también te voy a decir una cosa hay países
oh lugares que se acostumbran a hablar
de cierto modo ...por ejemplo gentes de Puerto Rico
tienden a decir ...pielna ...en vez de pierna
oh sea me imagino como todo el mundo no es que desconozcan
lo correcto mas si ...lo hacen por que es una costumbre
aunque ésta esté mal empleada...pienso y me imagino que así es
no es que defienda al colombiano...pero cuando yo estudié locución
en mi país...me di cuenta que Colombia es uno de los países
que mejor narración tiene en cuanto a lo deportivo....!!
saludos y un abrazo .Ere.....!!


----------

